# Unable to get to Sent PM's



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Any link I click to get to my Sent PM's, results in a 404 Not Found error.










For now I have bookmarked this (which works) but the links in the UserCP that I click, don't take me there.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

On all devices?
Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I just tried and it's working properly for me.

It may help to know how the URL it takes you to differs from the working one.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I just discovered I got one back around the end of November but never got the usual pop up notification.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

It's working for me.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. So I've done some experimenting and see that it's only happening for me in Safari and not Chrome, and only when I have my collection of extensions enabled. So obviously one of my extensions is interfering with this link in the UserCP. Odd! My next step will be to do some "process of elimination" troubleshooting, to try and figure out WHICH Safari extension, exactly, is causing this strange bug.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I found the culprit. It's "⌘-Click Avenger". With this extension disabled, I'm able to access that Sent PM links again in Safari. I'll send its developer a note.

FWIW, their "Unread→Tabs" extension (linked on the same page) is pretty great, and saves me so many clicks, with every visit to TCF and other vBulletin forums. I love it.

Thanks, everybody.


----------

